# Warhammer Fantasy Resource List



## hephesto

_Welcome, as promised I'll also be putting together an extensive list with links with info on races, fluff, conversions, black gobbo articles, downloadable rules and many, many more things concerning fantasy battles._

_Right now each race has their own section which also includes race exclusive rules. Each race also has a direct link to their army book reference sheet and ay possible erreta or update, just a few of the many useful resources gw has provided for use gamers. The Fluff and Rules section also contains more generally usefull extra rules.

Finally I want to gratefully thank everybody that has contributed and will be contributing to this list!

-Hephesto-
_

*Update:

Since the changeover of Games workshop websites, these links have badly needed updating. I have been through and removed all UK and US GW links and any other dead links I noticed. I still have a little bit more pruning to do, so feel free to point out dead links. Also, we would be very grateful for any useful links you have that can be added to the list.

squeek
*


BEAST OF CHAOS
bust 2
bust green
conversions
conversions
pestigor beastlord
shaggoth 1
shaggoth 2
shaggoth 3
shaggoth 4
trees born of chaos


BRETONNIA
painted bretonnians
pegasus knight
pegasus knight 2
pegasus knight 3
pegasus knight unit


CHAOS DWARVES
amazing conversions
chaos dwarves, old school
classic minis
classic minis 2
conversions 2
earthshaker cannon
gallery 2
sorceror conversion
superb conversion
tactica


DARK ELVES
converting Kouran
converting Tullaris
malekith
noble
olds lord
sorceress
sorceress
sorceress 3
standard bearer


DOGS OF WAR
giant conversion
lucrezzia belladonna
 morg, golgfag's mercenary 2
skaven giant


DWARFS
drunken dwarfs
lord
lord 2
lord 3
lord 4


EMPIRE
grandmaster of the panther order
grandmaster of the panther order 2


FLUFF and GENERAL RULES
the northern wastes


HIGH ELVES
amazing high elves
army
caledor army
hero
lothern seaguard archers
standard bearer
tyrion’s charge


WARRIORS OF CHAOS
army
be’lakor
changebringers
chariot of tzeentch
conversions
daemon prince
egrimm von horstmann
exalted daemon of tzeentch
familiar
giant
keeper of secrets
khorne champion
khorne champion 2
lord
lord 2
lord 3
lord 4
lord of change
lord of change
lord of slaanesh
lord of tzeentch
lord of tzeentch 2
mounted tzeentch champion
mounted tzeentch lord
mounted tzeentch lord, greenstuff
nurgle army
nurgle lord
nurgle lord on dragon
nurgle spider raiders
slaanesh champion
slaanesh daemon army
slaanesh daemon
slaanesh lord
slaanesh lord 2
small great unclean one
spawn
tzeentch chaos troll
tzeentch chaos warrior
tzeentch daemon prince
tzeentch daemon prince 2
tzeentch lord
tzeentch lord 2
tzeentch lord on disk
tzeentch sorceror


LIZARDMEN


MODELLING, PAINTING and VARIOUS OTHER THINGS
amazing minis
amazing minis 2
artwork
downloadable japanese armybooks
gale force nine terrain tables
golden demon winners
great minis
histares scenery tips
hot lead miniature painting
huge monastery
interactive giant builder
krysa miniatures
making all kinds of buildings
making green stuff robes
gw limited releases
making great looking tents
making water pools and fountains
painting fire
parasitic studios
ruin
sculpting
sculpting 2
sculpting faces form green stuff
sculpting slate
so legends, games-workshop overview
templates for making rural scenery
the amazing work of Michael "Slim" Summers
tons of amazing minis
transporting your precious miniatures
unreleased gw stuff
warhammer online artpage
White Dwarf Index


OGRE KINGDOMS
converted ogre
female ogre army
gut olympics
hunter
ogre unit
samurai ogre
slave giant
standard bearer
tyrant


ORCS & GOBLINS
forest goblin big boss
forest goblin heroes
forest goblin heroes 2
forest goblin shaman
gamezon’s orc boar rider videos
goblin wolf riders
night goblin horde
warlord bust


SKAVEN
armybook cover diorama
bust
skaven giant
vermin lord
warlord


TOMB KINGS
bone giant
liche priest
old tomb king
ushabti
tomb king on chariot


VAMPIRE COUNTS
bat swarm
blood dragon vampire
blood dragon vampire 2
blood dragon on winged nightmare
familiars
lahmia graveguard
lahmia vampire
lahmia vampire
manfred von carstein
necrarch vampire
necrarch vampire
necrarch vampire 2
necrarch vampire 3
strigoi vampire
strigoi vampire 2
 strigoi vampire 3b
strigoi vampire 3b
strigoi vampire taking on a chaos giant
undead champion
undead giant1
undead giant 2
undead standard bearer
vampire coast skeleton
vampire count
vampire count 2
vampires
various conversions, check out the black coach!
von carstein conversions
wight lord
wight lord
wight lord bust
wight lord conversion
zacharius
zombie anatomy


WOOD ELVES
autumnfall treeman
branchwraith
branchwraith 2
dryad
dryads 2
forest dragon
great eagle
hero
hero 2
mounted lord
mounted lord 2
mounted lord 3
mounted lord 4
scenery piece
spellsinger
spellsinger 2
spellsinger 3
standard bearer
treeman
treeman 2
treeman 3
treeman 3, green
treeman 4
treeman 5
treeman 6
treeman 7
treeman 8
treeman 9
treeman ancient
treeman ancient 2
wardancers


----------



## hephesto

This list isn't entirely complete, but I couldn't sleep (it is 5 AM here) so I thought I'd get this part up and update it the coming...ehm this week :wink: 


Enjoy!


-Hephesto_


----------



## Viscount Vash

Good job Hephesto, 
loads of really useful stuff in there.
I have made the thread a sticky so it does not get buried.

I will give you Rep boost as soon as that feature is back up.


----------



## hephesto

My pleasure, should have everything together by the end of the week.

What is this reputation thing? Must have missed due to the site being down.


----------



## Viscount Vash

This will explain how the Rep system works better than I ever could.

http://heresy-online.net/guide/reputation_system_guide.html

Thanks again for the resource list well Handy.


----------



## hephesto

Great more math, just what I need early in the morning when starting a 12 hour day filled with spss statistics analysis :shock: 

Thanks anyway, looks like an interesting system, might have to read it in a few hours to see if I still get it :wink:


----------



## hephesto

Mucho grandes upgrade has gone up guys, enjoy and I'll try to get future updates done a bit faster (this one was 3 months).

Enjoy and thanks to everybody who contributed!


----------



## Hespithe

I appreciate this list alot. Thanks guys!


----------



## hephesto

My pleasure, yime permitting an update should be coming around in a few days (afterwhich I can start adding that stuff to the links directory as well :wink.


----------



## ACoz

Wow, this is awesome!

Thanks.


----------



## angels of fire

Just like to add that a lot of the stuff on the US website has been deleted or moved.


----------



## Lord Reevan

this is reallly good thanks hephesto. I'm especially grateful for the rules links... I always have a hard time finding them....


----------



## barakvarr

Thanks for all the work there. This list is going to keep me busy for a while!


----------



## squeek

Update:

All of the UK and US GW links have been removed along with any other dead links that I found. I am still in the process of pruning so feel free to point out any dead links I have missed.

As you can see the list is now rather sparse in places, I had to remove over half of the links on the old list! We would be very grateful if you would add any useful links to this thread, so that we can stick them in to the resources list and keep a very useful collection up to date.


----------

